# Bittorrent Client

## lroy1978

Hi

I am looking for a bittorrent client that runs from the console and I wonder if anyone has any suggestions? The problem is

that I want a client that can start downloading automatically from an RSS feed.

I don't have X installed on my little server and I have looked at ktorrent but it wants to install kde and X, which I don't want to do.

Any suggestions?

Cheers,

Lee

----------

## bunder

how about plain old bittorrent?  it gives a few bt CLI apps.  there's also rtorrent.

cheers

----------

## danomac

I'm not sure rtorrent or the mainline bittorrent support RSS out of the box.

What you can do is script either of them to watch a directory, and run a 3rd party script to watch torrent feeds and download them into the same directory that rtorrent/bittorrent is watching.

rtorrent would probably be better for this, as you can set it up to seed and stop the torrent when it's done if you have limited bandwidth.

----------

## user

hi,

without X? difficult.

i dislike rtorrent because of ncurses gui and used azureus longtime.

after becoming a java hater i jump from memory hog azureus to utorrent under wine.

certainly both torrent apps are X gui so i use Xvnc with fluxbox.

utorrent with wine 0.9.51 use ~50MiB memory, azureus used ~150MiB-200MiB.

utorrent need ~5% of AMD X2 3800+ to satisfy 10mbit uplink.

```

# ps -o rss,vsz,pcpu,comm --sort rss -u torrent

RSS    VSZ %CPU COMMAND

176   9376  0.0 xstartup

2012   4380  1.6 wineserver

2808  41944  0.0 fluxbox

6040 3696468 0.0 explorer.exe

41340 3710120 4.6 uTorrent.exe

73164 112136  0.9 Xvnc

```

----------

## MannyNix

Hi lroy1978, i like bittorrent-curses, you can even use it in a screen session. It's included in plain old bittorrent as bunder says (net-p2p/bittorrent) also is bittorrent-console. I've also heard good things about rtorrent. I started using bittorrent-curses on Slackware after reading how light it is.

Good day

ps. A friend just told me on irc about http://bitflu.workaround.ch , looks interesting   :Razz: 

----------

## psomas

i use rtorrent...

i think it's the best solution for a cli torrent client...

----------

## tnt

can someone of you, torrent gurus, help me with this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-663023-highlight-torrent.html

 :Question: 

----------

## codyzapp

i love bittornado

----------

